# GBACRAFT - Homebrew game for the Game Boy Advance



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2021)

GBACRAFT is a Homebrew game for the Nintendo Game Boy Advance. 
3DSage programmed this 3D textured polygon block building game on the GBA. 
He made everything himself and in his own style with some unique features.
This is NOT an official port from the manufacturer of the original Minecraft.
Download link: https://www.gbadev.org/demos.php?show...​


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 21, 2021)

This... looks... awesome!!!

Do you plan to show us how did you achieve it? Would really love to learn about it!

Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## CarlinPlayz (Nov 20, 2021)

i cant get the game you have to use winzip to get it but that cost money to use


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2021)

https://www.gbadev.org/demos.php?showinfo=1527 to save the youtube redirect.

There are many other programs than winzip that can be used to extract zip files.

Windows since about Windows XP has had basic abilities here, personally I like 7zip instead
https://www.7-zip.org/
It is free and open source, used by loads and loads of people.
If you would rather not install it on Windows then there is a portable/standalone version https://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/7-zip_portable
Most Linux builds will have some form of archive handling program as well.


----------

